# Started meds yesterday



## lovelystarkid (Dec 14, 2013)

So my doctor prescribed me a low dose fluoxetine and i started taking it yesterday. I've never taken any prescription meds before, so I'm kind of nervous about it. I really don't want to get worse. Has it worked for anyone?


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

lovelystarkid said:


> So my doctor prescribed me a low dose fluoxetine and i started taking it yesterday. I've never taken any prescription meds before, so I'm kind of nervous about it. I really don't want to get worse. Has it worked for anyone?


how did it feel, never taken any anti-depressive medicine in my life, wanna know how it was.. it even helped the DP/DR a little?


----------



## lovelystarkid (Dec 14, 2013)

AMUNT said:


> how did it feel, never taken any anti-depressive medicine in my life, wanna know how it was.. it even helped the DP/DR a little?


I haven't noticed much of a change yet, I was told its supposed to take a few weeks to have an affect, I felt much more tired today and maybe more depersonalized than derealized, but I don't think it had to do with the meds since it hasn't had any time to take affect


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

You wont feel any REAL difference on an SSRI until about 3 weeks in, and full effect at 6 weeks. It's not a quick fix medication. That being said SSRI's are generally well tolerated, i'vebeen on pretty much every single one, and with the exception of some headaches and nausea, once your body gets used to it you should start to feel better, it certainly will not make you worse!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats not nessesarily true it certainly could make things worse not permenetly but for some months it could be very ruff for you. Its very unlikly prozac will cure dp its a very basic ssri and you can be sure to expect sexual side effects going into trance like states confusion and extreme lethargy as likly side effects. Prozac had alot in common with flouride which is very nerotoxic. Honestly if you must do medictation you are much better of doing benzos and there much mire effective, yes the addiction potintial is real in there but clonzpam helped me through the begining worse stages of my dp beautifully. I am now almst done wth this journey and I can fell once a few things change in my life dp will eveaporate completely it is already 85 90 percent gone. Work on chnaging what is bothering you in your life I can truly say that is the magic pill and the only thing that will cure dp deprssion and anxiety. Fuck the chemical imbalance you can change that imbalance through diet exersise and improving and changeing all ares of your life that bother even the things you think you dont control beacuse in reality you probably do.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Also i would recomend the follow medications that would be 1000 times more effective for dp then prozac

1 wellbutrin.. though could cause some anxiety at first

2. mirzpine aka remeron

3. clonzpam

4. cloniprimine

5.xanax..though must be extremley carful to avoid addiction

6. burphenphine .. hard to get a prescription unless you lie and say your a recovering herion addict

7. trazadone

8. imipramine

9. iboga ibogaine ... extremley effective though a huge expensive and difficult process

10. sun gazing .. look it up

these are not in order or best to least effective just what i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

DP boy said:


> Also i would recomend the follow medications that would be 1000 times more effective for dp then prozac
> 
> 1 wellbutrin.. though could cause some anxiety at first
> 
> ...


Have you taken all these meds personally? If not do not advise based merely upon studies. He was only asking about prozac..


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

ive taken half on that list the rest are being advised from studies yes


----------

